
Experiment Alleges Facebook is Scamming Advertisers out of Billions of Dollars - yesplorer
http://www.thedailyheap.com/facebook-scamming-advertisers-out-of-billions-of-dollars
======
darkstar999
Bad headline. The end of the video, discussed here [1], concludes that the
problem is that clickfarms masquerade their activities by clicking on random
ads. The problem isn't that Facebook is scamming, it is the scammers scamming
Facebook.

Too bad I can't downvote this junk.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514)

~~~
pmorici
Wasn't the conclusion more that the scammers are scamming Facebook but
Facebook isn't doing much/anything about it perhaps because they are
benefiting financially from it?

------
shenoybr
This is being discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514)

In reality, the researcher doesn't say by any means that FB is scamming
advertisers. He merely explains and exposes flaws in their algorithm. The
headline is flawed in my opinion.

------
james33
This lost all credibility when it said "Facebook is rumored to be worth
somewhere around $100 billion." First of all, a public company has a specific
value, it isn't rumored to be anything. Second, the current value of FB on the
market is north of $160B.

~~~
redblacktree
You found one nit to pick and threw the baby out with the bathwater?

------
Robadob
The title is a bit of a link bait, the video which was posted in an earlier
thread
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7211514))
stated that, through Facebooks paid ads you also get likes from click farms
(presumably because click farms like pages they aren't paid to like in order
to avoid detection).

This means that a higher percentage of your likes are from click farms than if
you gained your likes organically, so when you pay for a post to reach a set
number of your fans, a larger percentage of that is lost to click farm users
who you don't want, than if you had purely organic likes.

